# USB Turntables



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with these devices. You see I have three crates of records that I have been dying to listen to on my iPod. Stuff you can't just download or even buy on CD. Rare 12" singles and the like.
My question is if I should just go this route or find myself an analog turntable for cheap? For those of you who have used the USB ones, would you say that they were pretty much hassle free? I was also wondering if using an analog turntable would be as simple as plugging a turntable pre-amp into the mini jack of my Mac Mini or would I need to buy some sort of usb audio interface?? Macs have built in ADC's right?
Sound quality, while very important need not be audiophile quality as I'm just making high-bitrate AAC's most likely out of the recordings. I don't really care to remove pops and or de-hiss as I find that all of these characteristics of vinyl what make it so special. Thanks for any feedback guys!


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

irontree said:


> I was also wondering if using an analog turntable would be as simple as plugging a turntable pre-amp into the mini jack of my Mac Mini or would I need to buy some sort of usb audio interface??


If the preamp is RIAA standard, with a sufficient line level output to drive the Mac, then it will work. Otherwise, you can use the Griffin iMic which handles phono and microphone inputs. The only real fiddling is editing the tracks and possibly getting rid of the pops and clicks of the record, but there is software that can handle that. Many albums have never been released on CD - so this is the only way to go.



> Macs have built in ADC's right?


Yes, but I have found that getting the levels correct is a little more of a challenge. And since my stereo is a vintage unit (that is filled with vacuum tubes), I found the iMic to be better suited to fit on the desk. I had problems with direct input into the Mac, mostly because I do not have a reasonably sized phono preamp - though I could build one.



> I don't really care to remove pops and or de-hiss as I find that all of these characteristics of vinyl what make it so special. Thanks for any feedback guys!


You will find that you will want to get rid of some of the pops and crackles, mostly because those things that are more forgivable in analog are less forgivable in digital. But you can do this on an ad hoc basis.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The Source By Circuit City : Turntables - ION TURNTABLE WITH USB RECORDING OUTPUT

USB Turntable


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

have any experience with either of these?? Where to buy in Toronto area? Thanks


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

EvanPitts said:


> Yes, but I have found that getting the levels correct is a little more of a challenge.


Hmmm always worked for my old beige Macs without a hitch... I still have one kicking around somewhere


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The one time I did a rip of a piece of vinyl, I used the GriffinTechnology iMic (not the one shown here - the original  ) and a nice old Dual turntable - result a rip from a CBC demo recording circa 1953. I have seen the "Source by Circuit City" item in the store for $199 but know nothing of its ease of use. I have several milk crates of LPs awaiting the right tool!!! (200 bucks for the turntable divided by the number of songs on the albums I have comes out to a lot less than the $0.99 the iTunes store wants and tell me where to find the _Ozark Mountain Daredevils_ online?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Ozark Mountain Daredevils ? Just did a search and came up with few torrents ;-) but you didn't hear it from me lol


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

irontree said:


> have any experience with either of these?? Where to buy in Toronto area? Thanks


I think I've seen these at Carbon Computing in Toronto.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

If you want a higher quality unit than the Ion one 

Numark


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

nice one! Now I have to find a dealer here in Toronto or surrounding...


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Look for a musical instrument dealer rather than a stereo dealer. 
I'm not sure if Saved by Technology (416 928 6434 / 10 Breadalbane Street, Toronto ON • M4Y 1C3) is a Numark dealer, but I suspect they are. They specialize in computer recording. 

We are too, but Victoria is a loooong drive...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> but Victoria is a loooong drive...


Depends.... In February 1971 'spring break', I did Ottawa to Victoria in 2.5 days by car.... You gotta love that Trans Canada in Saskatchewan at 4 in the morning, -40C... but that's another story...


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

I think the quality of the source is going to be quite important. A friend of mine is doing it from his Linn Sondek LP12/Troika. He says it's a real pain in the bum but well worth the effort. You can pick up some serious record players on e-bay for a song...


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

irontree said:


> have any experience with either of these?? Where to buy in Toronto area? Thanks


Moog Audio on Queen St West.
MOOG AUDIO


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Times-Online tests USB Turntables*

Test bench: Turntables - Times Online


----------

